# Bisaya: when I think of you my heart skips a beat and I get butterflies in my stomach.



## worthingmale

Hi

My girlfriend speaks bisaya and tagalog, but bisaya is her first language. 

I have researched online and not much in the way of bisayan. 

Could somebody please translate the following.

"when I think of you my heart skips a beat and I get butterflies in my stomach" 

hopefully that will translate well. 

thanks

Nigel


----------



## Sinshana

"Kapag ika'y nasa isip ko, bumibilis ang tibok ng puso ko at feeling ko'y may paruparo sa loob ng aking tiyan."

This is my translation of your sentence in Tagalog. I could not think of a translation of 'heart skips a beat' and instead turned it into 'heart beats faster'.

I don't speak Bisaya, sorry.


----------



## worthingmale

its okay thankyou for the reply


----------

